# [SCRIPT]Switch protrait/paysage avec xrandr

## guitoo

Voila un petit script pour passer d'un mode d'affichage portait a un mode d'affichage paysage.

Ce script permet de définir 2 fonds d'écran différents sous gnome.

```

#!/bin/sh

walln=wallpaper_normal.png

wallr=wallpaper_right.png

cur=$(xrandr --verbose | grep "(normal left inverted right)" | cut -f 4 -d" ")

case "$cur" in

    "normal") 

   mode=right

   wallpaper=$wallr

   ;;

    "right")

   mode=normal

   wallpaper=$walln

   ;;

    *) 

   mode=normal

   wallpaper=$walln

   ;;

esac

gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename " "

xrandr -o $mode

gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename $wallpaper

```

Pour pouvoir disposer de la rotation avec xrandr il faut rajouter la ligne suivante dans la section Screen de votre xorg.conf

```

Option "RandRRotation" "true"

```

Il ne reste plus qu'a attribuer cette commande a une touche du clavier avec xbindkeys.

En fonction de la version de xrandr que vous utilisez il sera peut être nécessaire de modifier la ligne 

```
cur=$(xrandr --verbose | grep "(normal left inverted right)" | cut -f 4 -d" ")
```

----------

## truc

salut, et en jouant avecv les evenements ACPI y'a peut-être même moyen de faire la rotation automatiquement ( comme l'écran est tourné),   je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne, mais il me semble que dans ce thread une personne avait trouvé quelque chose d'interessant, 

Bref peut-être quelque chose pour completer cette doc?  :Wink: 

----------

## guitoo

Comme mon écran n'est pas sensé tourner a la base (J'utilise un pied spécial) je ne peux pas trop aider de ce coté.

----------

